# DTV app and Airplay on Apple TV



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Is there away to enable air play while streaming the DTV app to Apple TV? I enabled airplay from the control center and only the sound would project to my TV but no video. I also noticed that there is no option for airplay on the video playing on the iPad.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hookemfins said:


> Is there away to enable air play while streaming the DTV app to Apple TV?


Only way is for DirecTV® to support it and build the code into the app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And then doesn't Apple have to approve? 

In any event, it'd be a lot easier to get the picture on another TV with a DIRECTV® box, no? And it would be HD!


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

When the video is playing swipe up from the middle of the bottom of the screen to pull up the control menu. Just click on AirPlay and it should play on your TV then.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

FenixTX said:



> When the video is playing swipe up from the middle of the bottom of the screen to pull up the control menu. Just click on AirPlay and it should play on your TV then.


You have to select 'Mirror' which puts all screens to the TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FenixTX said:


> When the video is playing swipe up from the middle of the bottom of the screen to pull up the control menu. Just click on AirPlay and it should play on your TV then.


No, the app does not support AirPlay

Perhaps you should try before "advising"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> You have to select 'Mirror' which puts all screens to the TV.


Forgot about this workaround. The down side is that the picture is not that great and it places the entire iPad frame around the picture


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

peds48 said:


> No, the app does not support AirPlay
> 
> Perhaps you should try before "advising"


I did. As stated above I left out selecting mirror. My mistake. Carry on now.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Forgot about this workaround. The down side is that the picture is not that great and it places the entire iPad frame around the picture


It's often better than the hotel / motel TV. We carry ATV and iPad for that reason.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FenixTX said:


> I did. As stated above I left out selecting mirror. My mistake. Carry on now.


Airplay is different than screen mirroring&#8230;.


----------

